# A GA boys dream bird....



## tradhunter98 (May 13, 2014)

Now we talking killer


----------



## king killer delete (May 13, 2014)

ate a coot once


----------



## rnelson5 (May 13, 2014)

killer elite said:


> ate a coot once



Don't lie!!!! You and big K know yall eat that coot/merganser caseroule!!!


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 13, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Don't lie!!!! You and big K know yall eat that coot/merganser caseroule!!!



I thought it was tacos?


----------



## rnelson5 (May 13, 2014)

That is on Tuesdays!!!


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 13, 2014)

I gotcha!!


----------



## king killer delete (May 13, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Don't lie!!!! You and big K know yall eat that coot/merganser caseroule!!!


 He will


----------



## king killer delete (May 13, 2014)

I am gona mount me one.


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 13, 2014)

A coot on each side of a bull can.... Now that's a idea!


----------



## rnelson5 (May 13, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> A coot on each side of a bull can.... Now that's a idea!



now why would you want to go mess up a good mount by adding a can.......No No:


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 13, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> now why would you want to go mess up a good mount by adding a can.......No No:


Then a merg? Would that be worth to set beside such a fine animal!


----------



## bigkga69 (May 13, 2014)

Here we go, ya'll just plain dissing the poor old coot.... now I can make an enchilada out of marinated pelican breast that will make you chunk all that yucky teal and woodduck...


----------



## rnelson5 (May 13, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> Here we go, ya'll just plain dissing the poor old coot.... now I can make an enchilada out of marinated pelican breast that will make you chunk all that yucky teal and woodduck...



I prefer country fried water turkey myself...........


----------



## across the river (May 13, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> I prefer country fried water turkey myself...........



Well you missed your chance my friend.  They killed 11,000 on Santee, and one guy killed almost 300 by himself.  

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/ne...-controversial-cormorant-hunt-culls-11k-birds


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 14, 2014)

i would apply for a water turkey hunt!


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2014)

krazybronco2 said:


> i would apply for a water turkey hunt!


Make that poor dog pick up a wtr turkey. Now that is force training.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 14, 2014)

across the river said:


> Well you missed your chance my friend.  They killed 11,000 on Santee, and one guy killed almost 300 by himself.
> 
> http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/ne...-controversial-cormorant-hunt-culls-11k-birds



Ya i heard about that. I wish we could get a permit for over here. I could fill up a pick up load full in one morning!!


----------



## deast1988 (May 14, 2014)

Coot, a true gentlemans bird. 

Them rich dark colors make a mount pop!


----------



## steelshotslayer (May 14, 2014)

11,000 birds in a month from 1200 permits... Wow


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 14, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Make that poor dog pick up a wtr turkey. Now that is force training.



She is force fetched cause im lazy but she will fetch anything you tell her to my roommate and i pass the tv remote across the room that away. next is teaching her to fetch me a beer out of the fridge and throw away to empty when im done.


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2014)

krazybronco2 said:


> She is force fetched cause im lazy but she will fetch anything you tell her to my roommate and i pass the tv remote across the room that away. next is teaching her to fetch me a beer out of the fridge and throw away to empty when im done.



My problem is my retreiver would drink the beer and make me throw away the can.


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 14, 2014)

killer elite said:


> My problem is my retreiver would drink the beer and make me throw away the can.



Or leave the can in your boat!


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 14, 2014)

Hey killer, Im fishing and I just saw a flock of 5 bluebills!!


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> Hey killer, Im fishing and I just saw a flock of 5 bluebills!!


mark the spot


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 15, 2014)

killer elite said:


> My problem is my retreiver would drink the beer and make me throw away the can.



that is why you drink good beer out of bottles.


----------



## bigkga69 (May 15, 2014)

krazybronco2 said:


> that is why you drink good beer out of bottles.



We have to drink out the can, bottles are illegal here!!


----------



## king killer delete (May 15, 2014)

No bottles on the beach


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 15, 2014)

im sorry i forgot your retreiver was of the 2 legged breed.


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 15, 2014)

How did we go from talking about a banded coot to big-K not allowed on the beach with beer??


----------



## king killer delete (May 15, 2014)

it is all good


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 15, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> How did we go from talking about a banded coot to big-K not allowed on the beach with beer??



cause im pretty sure all of us are ADD and can get off topic really quickly. plus it is the waterfowl forum we never stay on topic.


----------



## steelshotslayer (May 15, 2014)

krazybronco2 said:


> cause im pretty sure all of us are ADD and can get off topic really quickly. plus it is the waterfowl forum we never stay on topic.



THIS ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


I motion to amend the by-laws and place this as the description of the forum.


----------



## bigkga69 (May 15, 2014)

So how bout that banded coot!


----------



## king killer delete (May 15, 2014)

Sorry guys were are making some fun. Duck season is far away.


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 15, 2014)

Yup I am about board to death....


----------



## rnelson5 (May 15, 2014)

krazybronco2 said:


> cause im pretty sure all of us are ADD and can get off topic really quickly. plus it is the waterfowl forum we never stay on topic.



I love tacos........ The summer is hot......... That truck was blue........ Miranda Lambert...... Pancakes are fluffy........ Wait what were we talking about again????


----------



## king killer delete (May 15, 2014)

I am old and I forgot???????


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 15, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> I love tacos........ The summer is hot......... That truck was blue........ Miranda Lambert...... Pancakes are fluffy........ Wait what were we talking about again????



Miranda lambert is something we can talk about cause she HOT!!! And pancakes are better with bacon


----------



## rnelson5 (May 15, 2014)

krazybronco2 said:


> Miranda lambert is something we can talk about cause she HOT!!! And pancakes are better with bacon



What if.......... we talked about a country breakfast of fluffy pancakes and bacon cooked for you by Miranda Lambert!!!!!!!!  




Sorry Trad........ You have been hijacked...


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 15, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> What if.......... we talked about a country breakfast of fluffy pancakes and bacon cooked for you by Miranda Lambert!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It okay.... This new topic isn't all that bad..

And pancakes are better with strawberry syrup.


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 15, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> What if.......... we talked about a country breakfast of fluffy pancakes and bacon cooked for you by Miranda Lambert!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be a dream come true. And to put the iceing on the cake a nice afternoon sitting in a box blind overlooking a nice food plot!


----------



## rnelson5 (May 15, 2014)

krazybronco2 said:


> That would be a dream come true. And to put the iceing on the cake a nice afternoon sitting in a box blind overlooking a nice food plot!



Only after a successful morning limit that consisted of two pintails, two wigeon, and two cans...... All drakes of couse


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 15, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Only after a successful morning limit that consisted of two pintails, two wigeon, and two cans...... All drakes of couse



But them I don't get to enjoy watching her cook pancakes and bacon in yoga pants


----------



## rnelson5 (May 15, 2014)

krazybronco2 said:


> But them I don't get to enjoy watching her cook pancakes and bacon in yoga pants


----------



## bigkga69 (May 15, 2014)

Killer cooks a mean breakfast...


----------



## bigkga69 (May 15, 2014)

Rumor has it that Robby has his best days fishing .. in his yoga pants...


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 15, 2014)

Why did I check this right before I was about to go to sleep now I will have nightmares!!! Thanks bigkga


----------



## bigkga69 (May 16, 2014)

Somebody kill this thread, we're all getting stir crazy !


----------



## rnelson5 (May 16, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> Rumor has it that Robby has his best days fishing .. in his yoga pants...



...........


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 16, 2014)




----------



## king killer delete (May 16, 2014)

Krazybronco2 will not be able to sleep to night.


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 16, 2014)

i sleep quite well a nice helping of bourbon will help and not give you nightmares


----------



## king killer delete (May 18, 2014)

krazybronco2 said:


> i sleep quite well a nice helping of bourbon will help and not give you nightmares


----------

